

Ask HN: inexpensive hosting for static pages? - keiferski

I have a few (static HTML) websites that collectively get ~200 pageviews a month. I'm currently paying $7.50/month on Namecheap to host them, which is totally unnecessary.<p>Can you recommend a cheaper, or free, hosting service?
======
nivertech
S3, Github pages or many services which use dropbox for static websites and
blogs, like scriptogr.am

------
asselinpaul
yes! dotcloud is 4.32$ for static and they have a really great UI.

Otherwise, Github Pages does it for the great price of free!

~~~
keiferski
Thanks for the Github suggestion - looks like exactly what I need.

